# Word to Real



## Gosi01 (22 Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,
bin absoluter neuling in sachen SPS.
Folgende Frage:
Wie kann ich ein Word in ein Real wandeln?
Programmiere in FUP.


----------



## bike (22 Mai 2011)

Gosi01 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin absoluter neuling in sachen SPS.
> Folgende Frage:
> Wie kann ich ein Word in ein Real wandeln?
> Programmiere in FUP.



Was ist in dem Word gespeichert?
Du kannst eigentlich nur eine Zahl in eine Realzahl wandeln.

Schau dir die Umwandler im Editor einmal an.


bike


----------



## Gosi01 (22 Mai 2011)

ich habe ein 0-10V signal von einem Entfehrnungssensor
zu Ermittlung des Wasserstandes in einem Behälter und brauche 
am Eingang meines Bausteines ein realwert der sensor liefert nur ein word.


----------



## Gosi01 (22 Mai 2011)

Achso, die min. Anzahl an Incrementen beträgt 1190.0 und max. 25000.0


----------



## Hobby_Programmierer (22 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
was für ein Programm nutzt du?
Bei Wago (CoDeSys) gibt es ein Baustein der heißt "WORD_TO_REAL"
der Wandelt deine Werte Automatisch um.

LG


----------



## Gosi01 (22 Mai 2011)

beckhoff Twincut


----------



## Hobby_Programmierer (22 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

mit Twincut kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Wenn du einen Analogen Eingang hast und der Wert geht von 0 bis 32767 dann entspricht 32767 ja 100% (oder bei einer 0 - 10 Volt Karte) ja 10 Volt.
32767 = 100% = 10 Volt
30214 = ~80% =~8 Volt
Das ist ein liniares Ergebniss, wenn es keine Funktion dafür schon z.B. in der Oscat.lib gibt kannst du evtl. eine Liniare Funktion nutzen um den Wert zu berechnen.
1190 =~36% =~3,6 Volt
25000=~76,3% =~7,6 Volt

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

LG


----------



## MasterOhh (22 Mai 2011)

In TwinCAT (FUP) einfach einen Baustein ins Netzwerk ziehen und da WORD_TO_REAL reinschreiben. Als Eingangsvariable dein WORD verknüpfen und als Ausgang die REAL Variable die den gewandelten Wert aufnehmen soll.

Und in ST würde das einfach so aussehen:

realVar:=WORD_TO_REAL(wordVar);


----------



## LT Smash (23 Mai 2011)

In S7 würde man dazu einfach des Standardbaustein "Scale" nehmen.


----------

